

Show HN: Part time coding school in Berkeley - dvidsilva

Hi hacker news, I recently launched this learn to code program, our first batch will start in a couple of weeks.<p>Our idea is that because many people can&#x27;t just take a lot of their time off and money to learn to code a part time more casual program was needed; also a lot of people want to learn a few specific things to help in their work but don&#x27;t necessarily want to become full time programmers.<p>well, take a look :) ideas, questions and tips are welcome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackership.co&#x2F;<p>we still have a couple of spots for next batch if someone happens to be interested around here
======
mjhea0
clickable [http://hackership.co/](http://hackership.co/)

